# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Ç'është pasioni?

## Davius

Shumë njerëz e ngatërrojnë dashurine me pasion. Mund të egzistoj pasion pa dashuri, sikurse dhe dashuri pa pasion. Pasioni është një instikt, një nevoje edhe fizike. Pasioni ka si synim ta letësojë një trup të çfilitur nga ndjenjat. 

Mund ta krahasojmë me urinë ose etjen, që zhduket terësisht kur ham ose kur pimë. Pasioni lind nga disa dhunti të caktuara të jashtme, kryesisht trupore, kur nga njeriu të cilin e dashurojmë, kërkojmë veti dhe cilësi të tjera, kryesisht të mbrendëshme, psikike dhe shpirterore. 

*E për juve qfarë është pasioni?*

----------


## green

Dashuria dhe pasioni s'me duken te ndryshme-ne nje drejtim shkojne dhe bashkohen jo pak here e shkrihen ne nje te tere.
Duam nje njeri, duam familjen, miqte, duam jeten, veten, idete tona...detin, kaltersine e qiellit dhe ndjenja e dashurise/pelqimit materializohet e ilustruar pikerisht nga pasioni.

----------


## ElMajico

Pasioni eshte nje nga ndjenjat me madhstore te njeriut..

Besoj qe as dashuria nuk do te ekzistonte pa pasion...Do kthehej gjithcka monotone...

Pasionin e gjen ne cdo fushe te jetes,perballesh perdite me te,dhe kur ai mbaron jeta kthehet ne dicka monotone,jeta vdes....

Davius teme interesante... :perqeshje:

----------


## Rebele

Pasioni nuk i perket_ vetem_ dashurise- perkundrazi.  Eshte i lidhur me dashurine aq sa dhe me urrejtjen, xhelozine, e shume ndjenja te tjera komplekse.  Pse, a nuk themi "E urrej filanin me pasion."?  Pasioni eshte shkalla e fundit e intensitetit emocional (qe perjeton njeriu në raport me dike/dicka), e cila e ben urrejtjen urrejtje, dashurine dashuri, dhe qe më pas perkthehet në gjuhe trupore (qofte me te puthur, apo shpulle psh). Keto dy te fundit, sic e shihni, në mos motra, kushurira te para i bie te jene. 

Dhe pasioni _duhet_ te marri trajte fizike. Perndryshe balsamoset krejtesisht.

----------


## FLOWER

sipas nje libri qe kam lexuar "shpirit i gruas" qe s'e mbaj mend autoren
pak a shume bashkohem me mendimin e saj


Eshte prirja apo shtytja instiktive, e paarsyeshme, qe na terheq apo na largon nga nje person apo nga nje gje e dhene; eshte dashuria apo urrejtja qe na lidh me te, eshte vrulli qe na shtyn, me hir apo me pahir, per te vepruar ne nje drejtim te dhene, edhe nese arsyetimi na keshillon nje tjeter; eshte flaka qe na ben te provojme kenaqesi, epsh, gezim ne sakrificat me te renda, te mbajtura ne nje drejtim te dhene, per nje qellim te dhene; e na ben indiferente per te mirat qe mund te kemi duke hequr dore nga ato qellime; eshte nje force qe ekziston jashte arsyetimit e qe i heq arsyetimit cdo energji; eshte ndjenja qe gjendet ne rrenjen e cdo gezimi e te cdo vuajtje, sepse nuk ekziston gezim me i madh se pasioni i plotesuar, as vuajtje me te madhe se pasioni i deshtuar.

Te gjithe jemi te prekshem nga pasionet, por ne dallim nga ato mashkullore, pasionet femerore, kane gjithmone per objekt nje qenie te ndjeshme nga gezimi e nga vuajtja apo qe gruaja e beson te tille; nje qenie te gjalle, dicka te ngjashme me femijen e per te cilen te mund te interesohet ne nje menyre te ngjashme; ne keundershtim me objektivat e pasioneve mashkullore, qe mund te jene me te ndryshmet e me te dallueshmet; here thjesht te ndjeshme, (shije, pamje, degjim) here abstrakte, (filozofi, studim, marreveshje pune, politike) here te vendosura ne individe te larget ne hapesire e kohe (lexues, pasardhes, zgjedhes, kliente) pavaresisht pastaj nga fakti qe ata gezojne apo vuajne.

----------


## StormAngel

Pasioni per mua eshte nje motivim i brendshem, dicka qe me shtyn te shkoj perpara, pa mare parasysh se a flitet per dashuri apo per dicka tjeter.
Njeriu mund te kete pasion per shume sende...dhe eshte po pasioni qe ke dhe intenziteti i tij, qe ose te japin nje buzeqeshje ne fund...ose nje hidherim.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Mina

Pasioni eshte ai qe ndonjehere te merr me qafe.

----------


## marsela

_Kete e kam lexuar edhe un diku..ndoshta eshte pak e zmadhuarpo ka dicka te vertete ne te..

Pasioni ka vetem nje veti, "aciditetin", te grryen duke e kthyer karakterin ne nje pirg te llumte".._

----------


## Jimy

Pasjonet jane te shumta ku ndeshet e mira me te keqen, e bukura me te shemtuaren , shpirti me mishin , virtyti me instiktin .

LA VIE LA VRAI

----------


## ElMajico

*Mina*  pasioni eshte ai qe te merr ne qafe apo te merr ndonjehere ne qafe se ka goxha ndryshim???...

----------


## Anisela

Pasioni,eshte faza e pare e njohjes dhe qe zgjat 6-muaj...

----------


## Eldea

Zjarr i brendshem qe e turbullon shpirtin e njeriut dhe arsyeja e ka veshtire ta frenoje.

----------


## Mina

> *Mina*  pasioni eshte ai qe te merr ne qafe apo te merr ndonjehere ne qafe se ka goxha ndryshim???...


Ke te drejte por kisha probleme me kompjuterin dhe paska marre edhe postin e pare. Pasioni eshte ai qe ndonjehere te merr me qafe.

----------


## ElMajico

> Ke te drejte por kisha probleme me kompjuterin dhe paska marre edhe postin e pare. Pasioni eshte ai qe ndonjehere te merr me qafe.


Bashkohem plotesisht me mendimin tend...Te merr me qafe e te ha edhe koken...

Por pasioni eshte jeta dhe duhet te rrezikosh ne mos bie ne monotoni...

----------


## Albo

Pasion = epsh i mishit te trupit i njeriut.

Albo

----------


## My_Soul

> Pasion = epsh i mishit te trupit i njeriut.
> 
> Albo


Nuk besoj se eshte vetem kaq. Ke degjuar kur thone per nje person "e ka pasion ate gje", p.sh profesionin, udhetimet, muziken, internetin, forumin etj, apo "e ben me pasion". Nuk kam degjuar te thone  "e ka me epsh profesionin", lol.

Pra pasioni dhe epshi nuk jane equivalent.

Sec ka qene nje shprehje ne nje film: "Me pasion, pa pasion", lol.

----------

